# Developing a load?



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

When developing a load for your hunting rifle do you use sandbags or bipods?

My guess is sandbags will give you the best groups but when you attach your bipod for hunting the load you developed off sandbags may not be the most accurate load because you have changed your rifle harmonics. My thinking is develope your load the way you intend to shoot it. 

Thoughts?



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For accuracy I will always use a set of sandbags or a rifle rest instead of a bipod. I will also shoot those same loads for hunting off of the bipod just for the reason that you don't need sub moa accuracy for a hunting load. That is unless you are shooting gophers or other small animals where it is needed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sand bags, period. I support the forearm with a sandbag exactly where I would hold / rest the rifle when in the field. I rarely ever shoot off a bipod, I will lay down and use a log / rock / pack / something else though to rest the rifle on, but I support it from the same support points I position my bags.

Bottomline, you want to develop loads you need to eliminate all non-component / gun variables from the beginning.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Sand bags, period. I support the forearm with a sandbag exactly where I would hold / rest the rifle when in the field. I rarely ever shoot off a bipod, I will lay down and use a log / rock / pack / something else though to rest the rifle on, but I support it from the same support points I position my bags.
> 
> Bottomline, you want to develop loads you need to eliminate all non-component / gun variables from the beginning.
> 
> -DallanC


I totally agree. Good advise.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> I totally agree. Good advise.


I saw a guy once out shooting who was leaning against his truck, his elbow on his hood, rifle on his hand... shooting a box 50 yards away. We chatted a minute and he said he was trying some new reloads to see if they would "shoot". I just shook my head and left him there popping off rounds through a very jiggly, very very hot barrel. -O,-

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like I need to get a front rest with sand bags then. Thanks!



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

A front rest is nice but not necessary. Flat bags in the front and a rabbit-ear bag in the rear will work fine. ----SS


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I use a cheap rifle rest when at the range and I carry a set of shooting sticks in the field.

I wouldn't think that a bipod would change barrel harmonics because your bipod and stock shouldn't be touching the barrel in the first place...unless it is not free floated of course. I can set the rest anywhere along the forearm of the stock and it doesn't make the barrel contact the stock.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm trying to shoot sub moa and would prefer if my gun shot sub 1/2 moa. It's a sickness to some degree. I do the same thing with my bow. 





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> I use a cheap rifle rest when at the range and I carry a set of shooting sticks in the field.
> 
> I wouldn't think that a bipod would change barrel harmonics because your bipod and stock shouldn't be touching the barrel in the first place...unless it is not free floated of course. I can set the rest anywhere along the forearm of the stock and it doesn't make the barrel contact the stock.


True, but a tripod does creates a bounce. And it's different on different surfaces and different bipods. Preloading your bipod legs really helps consistency. That's really splitting hairs though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just got through shooting 20 rounds through my .25-06 with 15 off of the bipod and 5 off of a sandbag rest. The sandbag shot the best, cutting a nice dime size hole into the target. The ones off of the bipod were about the size of a 50 cent piece but still not bad. I did pay attention the the unsteadiness of the bipod without a solid rest on the rear, but that problem is mine since my shooting table will not allow me to use one with the bipod, it is just too short.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

This sounds funny but off hand I could shoot a tighter group with my bow at a hundred yards then I could with my rifle. So I rarely ever shoot off hand. I'd say 99% of my shooting would be from a sniper position. Meaning I get up early in a place know to have deer. I set up a good rest and wait. Shots may or may not be long but I'd have time to really dial it in using my rear bag and bipod. I love shooting off my bipod. I've found ways of using it or loading the bipod so the gun pretty much jumps in a straight line back. The draw backs are bipods suck to cary because they make the gun front heavy and it's harder to carry long distances. Gun doesn't want to stay on my shoulder. I think I like Dallan idea of using a back pack instead. I could pack a bag of air soft pellets for front and rear and probably do just as good if I have the time. If I need to do a quick shot my day pack has a solid frame so I could quickly take it off and have three different heights to shoot from. Shots off my day pack would probably be under 250 yards. Anything further and it's not worth a quick shot for me. I have to have a good solid rest, range and wind guess to be sure of my shot. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

It depends on your setup. With a nice bench bipod and rear bag filled with steel shot, I only touch the trigger of the gun when shooting and can shoot just as good of groups as I can off of bags. I have some bench guns with aluminum bedded stocks that weigh in at about 12lbs and I actually shoot a little more accurately with my bipod that bags. With hunting rifles, bags almost always shoot better. I also use a towel under the bipod to reduce the jump. I have also found that if you do your loads off of a bag and then shoot with a bipod, it will raise your POI by 1-2" at 100 yards, but groups have stayed the same. If hunting with a bipod, I always do my last sight in with a bipod at the range.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sandbags for sure. Odds are that I will not be shooting from a bipod while hunting.

If I am going to be shooting distance, then I want a steady platform to shoot from and will likely shoot prone and lay my rifle over my pack for stability. 

Everyone shoots differently and some guys may prefer to shoot from a bipod. I would say shoot the same way everywhere. So if you are gonna shoot from a bipod, do it while at the range and while hunting. That way you are consistent in your performance.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Developing loads:
For rifles most of the time I use a the super-hooty deluxe model of Lead Sled; the one that has the front rest locks on it. I really don't touch much but the trigger. For handguns and shotgun slugs I use sand bags. 

I just started using sand bags filled with lead shot. They're cool, keep their shape better, longer, than sand.

Sighting in a gun for hunting:
Different than load development and not what the OP is asking.

.


----------

